# problème clavier powerbook G4



## yulos (4 Mai 2010)

hello, 
J'ai un probleme avec un powerbook G4 qui a certaines touches qui s'activent "toutes seules" ( touche command surtout ^^)
En fait c'est surtout quand je tapote sur le dessous du mac ou sur le coté ( celui qui a dit "t'as qu'a pas tapoter" tu sors ) que le probleme survient.
Avant de commander le clavier, je voudrais verifier avec un clavier externe en desactivant l'interne.
Qqun saurait il comment desactiver ce clavier intégré ?
D'avance merci


----------

